# upson county hunting land



## rdhaw (Jul 29, 2012)

successful hunting club, seeking a few new members to continue this Hunting Tradition.
 1000 acres - 400 acres of it mature hardwoods 600 acres pines with hardwood creek bottoms, food plots, 1 1/2 miles of gas line, with great road system
we have power & water hook ups for campers, bath house and a deer cooler 
QDM rules 
Membership includes spouse and children still in school 
Dues $1000 
Great turkey hunting as well.

Ron 
404-427-9260


----------



## TBI (Oct 4, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## teryxman (Oct 4, 2012)

*upson deer lease*

How many members,#personal stands,QDM size limit.    Thanks Trexman.


----------



## rdhaw (Nov 27, 2012)

11 members, 2 stands, 4 on one side, or outside the ears, deer has be to mounted.


----------



## Hummel11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does the membership include any type of guest oppurtunities.


----------



## rdhaw (Nov 27, 2012)

we do have a guest rule, if a guest kills a buck it cost $500 and a doe is $100


----------



## bevills1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Where in Upson county is it, how many deer per year are harvested, is there a fine for deer not meeting buck requirements and is there a limit on does allowed?


----------



## rdhaw (Nov 27, 2012)

between thomaston and woodbury we have took 6 deer this year, 18.5 inch wide 8pt. , 17 inch wide 9pt. , 17 inch wide 8pt.  and 3 does, there is a $200 fine for not meeting buck requirements, and 4 does per membership


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 27, 2012)

how many members? reserved areas or first come?


----------



## rdhaw (Dec 3, 2012)

between 11 &13 members, 2 reserved stands


----------



## ratimux (Dec 3, 2012)

Dues does include food plots, but what is the rule when they have all been reserved with stands? Can you hunt someone else stand if they are not there? Thank you


----------



## ratimux (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry, I missunderstood that food plots are included. Thanks


----------



## Rip Steele (Dec 5, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## rdhaw (Jun 27, 2013)

We have 1, maybe 2 spots open for this year..
Ron 
404-427-9260


----------



## HUNTERFUGATE (Nov 29, 2014)

*Questions*

Where in Upson county is this lease located & do you still have it?  I own a vacation home (hunting camp) just outside of Thomaston but right now I'm hunting in Marion county...1 hour drive.  Myself, 2 sons, my brother & a couple of nephews would be interested in talking with you about joining.  None of us drink & we only have 1 smoker in our group.  I don't get on this site often, so, if you are still looking for some members, email me at:
jfugate_52@yahoo.com.  We all live in the Gainesville/Ocala Florida area and only get to hunt 10-15 days a year at the most.
Thanks,
John Fugate
Home Phone 352-528-4770
Cell Phone 352-857-3428


----------

